# Here are some pictures of my cats.



## Hope (Feb 5, 2006)

First of all, here is the lovely Ms SunLee. She's a chocolate point Siamese. She's the sweetest, most delicate little Princess. I'm so in love with her. 





























Next is my crazy Bengal, Simba. He's a delightful little clown. He's a typical Bengal. He's so much fun, but he gets into a lot of mischief





























Here is Shane, my big 30 lb Applehead Seal Point Siamese, boy. He's a big lover boy, and he loves his mama, so much. 




















This is Angel. She's a Marbled Bengal, and the newest member of my cat family. She's such a sweet little girl, with a very loud purr. She's from Kai Bengal's cattery, and she is just beautiful. 











Last but not least, I'd like to share a couple of pictures of my Rainbow Bridge boy, Snoopy Gundy. He crossed over to the Rainbow Bridge a year ago, on February 28th, at the age of 20. He was a a Blue Point Siamese. There will never be another cat, in my life like him, he was my soul mate kitty. He will forever be loved, by me. 

The first picture is when Snoopy was younger, about age 7 and at the prime of his life. 










Here is Snoopy during the last year of his life, as a senior and an elder statesman.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what beautiful furrys! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They are all so pretty!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You have some beautiful furries


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You have a beautiful fur family. 
I love apple head seal point Siamese.
My first cat, when i was growing up, was like that!


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*cat family*

OMG, I must have a bengal someday soon!


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow they are all beautiful !!!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

they're all absolutly gorgeous... i'm in love... :luv


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

haha in that picture of simba with the tv in the background...it looks like he's been caught by Nanny Jo...she's just discribed his worst behavior :lol: he's like... 8O wat not me!

too cute


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Haha, that third one of Simba is great!! Crazy kitty play.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Your cats are just gorgeous, Hope!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

You have such beautiful cats! LOL Your bengal looks like such a goof ball!


----------

